# Switching over, ucs controller



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone taken an O27 controller from a 6019 remote control track section and re-wired an O31 UCS to it? And if so, did it work the O31 UCS? I read somewhere on the internet that both controllers are the same, just used on different pieces of equipment. ( I know about the 3rd wire going to power as opposed to the 4th wire) I recently acquired an O31 UCS unit/track section without the controller and would like to attempt the re-wire using one of my O27 RCS controllers if possible.:goofball:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do believe you're correct, both are the same contact arrangement.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is the wiring diagram. It is the same for both the ucs and the 6019.










Here is an equivalent circuit using a double pole double throw center off momentary switch.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

You may want to consider purchasing separate "single pole double throw" control switches. The best ones are those that are spring loaded momentary switches. These take up a lot less space on your control panel as well.


----------



## Trainable (Aug 27, 2014)

Rkenney, thanks for the diagram, always need diagrams on everything, the more the merrier. 
GK Trains, thanks for the suggestion on the switches. I am trying to maintain the look and feel of the post-war era layout, but it is something that I will consider doing as I enlarge my layout in the future. I even thought about wiring through separate switches but keeping the UCS/RCTS controller for the look on my panel. Lots of options to think about. As always, I appreciate any and all comments/suggestions that I receive from the knowledge base on this forum. I am nervous/anxious about tackling this re-wire re-purposing of the O27 controller to make it work on the "O" layout. Would still like to hear from anyone who attempted this or completed this project.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

There are three major differences between the UCS (O control track) and the 6019. The most obvious is simply that the controller buttons are 'hard'wired to the 6019 track and connects with screw terminals for the UCS.

The other difference is simply that the UCS has 4 separate control rails and the 6019 only has 2. These are the short rails that are positioned between the main rails. The reason for this is not clear to me, because the operating cars I have only require the two rails as in the 6019 track. Perhaps there is some car out there that hasn't yet received my attention and needs the other two rails.

The third difference is that the wiring of the 6019 is sort of the mirror image of the UCS. Not really a problem, they both use the same control buttons.

For the center uncoupling magnet coil to work you need only to power it with the adjacent screw terminal on the UCS (terminals 3-power, and 4-coil) it is already "grounded". This can be done with a single pushbutton. At the same time the 4 control rails will be powered. This is the 'uncoupling' function and will uncouple properly positioned cars with either style of coupler. 

To energize a special function of an operating car equipped to use two control rails the rightmost rails must be powered as above and the leftmost rails are grounded by connecting terminals 1-ground and 2-left rails. Cursory observation seems to indicate that you could simply leave terminals 1 and 2 connected always, thus only needing a single pushbutton, but after thinking about it I realized that might cause some cares to uncouple and operate at the same time. In other words you wouldn't be able to isolate the specific function you needed.

This last observation is the reason a DPDT center off momentary switch was recommended for the original rewiring scenario. For the operating car function you need to connect two rails to ground and two to power. For the uncoupling function all rails are connected to power.

Hope this helps.


----------

